# Quick (possibly silly) Oberon question



## mindreader (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi,

What's the common wisdom on the plastic inserts?  Do most people take them out? And when you do, do you find the cover still provides adequate protection?

I absolutely love my Sun cover and am perfectly willing to keep the stiffener in, but...

Thoughts?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I take them out. If I am going to store the cover out of use, I put them back in to hold the shape. I have no real  knowledge as to why they have them. But that is how I use it.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

They are there to provide a little more rigidity and protection for the Kindle, according to Oberon. Many people (Myself included) have removed the one from the back section of the cover and slid it in with the one in the front to give just a little more safety to the screen. It may not actually help but it gives me peace of mind.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I've left mine in, exactly where Oberon placed them. One in front, one in back.

L


----------



## salaniz (Oct 6, 2009)

I've also left mine in exactly where Oberon put them.  I guess I just never thought to do otherwise.


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

I also left mine in.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Mine are in the front and back, as Oberon delivered them in my beautiful purple ROH.  

Betsy


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I took mine out, figured they were to keep it from bending too badly in shipping.  They kinda annoyed me.


----------



## Wheezie (Oct 28, 2008)

I took them out also. The stiffener sheet isn't even needed in the back because the K keeps it flat anyway. I think they were intended for extra protection, but I really don't see the need.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I took mine out.  

I've had my Oberon a couple of weeks now.  I bought it when I upgraded my Kindle.  Love the look of the cover but the weight is making my wrists ache when I read too long.  I was using to an M-edge on my old K1, so there is a big difference in weigh.  It felt lighter to me after I took the inserts out.  Maybe I'm just deluding myself.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I left mine in.  I have had my cover since February 09 and never gave any thought to removing them.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

Until I read this, I never thought about them being there at all.  I just left them in, my extra little elastic strap in still there too.


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

I put them both in front just in case there's any chance that doubling them up would help protect the screen.



ravenclawprefect said:


> I just left them in, my extra little elastic strap still in there too.


That's what I should have done. I put the extra's up (I have two Oberons) so I wouldn't lose them and now I have absolutely no idea what I did with them.


----------



## JamieL (Feb 23, 2009)

Selcien said:


> I put them both in front just in case there's any chance that doubling them up would help protect the screen.
> 
> That's what I should have done. I put the extra's up (I have two Oberons) so I wouldn't lose them and now I have absolutely no idea what I did with them.


I do that with important stuff all the time...It never ends well.

I personally left the inserts in for several weeks in part b.c I didn't think they could be removed (I pulled on one and it wouldn't come out) and partially because I didn't really care. I eventually removed though. And I've dropped the Kindle several times since then and it always survived fine.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I removed the inserts immediately.

And I have no idea where they are..


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I have never taken mine out, never saw a reason too.. but its like anything.. whatever works for you!


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

I never thought about removing them until reading this thread. They don't bother me, so I'll just leave them in.


----------

